# APR Charge Pipes for the 1.8/2.0T MQB Platform



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Charge Pipe System is a comprehensive, direct replacement upgrade, to the factory system.



We have charge and boost pipe hoses available from your turbocharger all the way to the throttle body! This latest release adds hard pipes that replace the plastic turbocharger outlet pipe and the throttle body inlet pipe. 

*GET MORE INFO HERE*

Click the link above to get the details and to see all of our other charge pipes to complete this setups:



Quick links:

Turbo Muffler Delete
Turbo Outlet Hose
Turbo Outlet Pipe and Hose
Intercooler Hoses
Intercooler
Throttle Body Pipe
Throttle Body Hose
Turbo Outlet Hose/Pipe and Throttle Body Pipe Kit
Charge Hose Kit


----------

